# What toilet can handle big dumps?



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The bigger the flush valve the less likely to clog. I would be looking for a toilet with a 3" flush valve. other than that, not sure what else you could do, other than layoff the high fiber diets........:yes:

Mark


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Home Depot has "flush" ratings for the toilets they sell. The higher the number, the greater the flushing power. You might also consider an air-assisted unit.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... A Portapotty in the backyard,..??


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Multiple flushes during dump cycle works to!


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Buy a $7000 Japanese (Toto/Toyo ?) toilet that follows with a wash, rinse, dry and flush cleaning. - I saw one at a home in China and it even plays music and closes the lid automatically.

Dick


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

After a LOT of research, I bought a Toto Drake toilet with 1.6 gallon flush for our master bathroom. It has excellent user feedback for being a great non-clogging toilet compared to their previous toilets that needed a plunger besides them. It's a gravity feed toilet and cost me about $260. A bit expensive but I think worth it if I never have any clogging problems with just normal use. (kids throwing stuff in toilets don't count of course  )

I wanted a 1.6 gallon flush (instead of a 1.28 gallon flush) since that's the highest volume flush that's permitted now. I think there's Toto toilets with 1.28 gallon flush that are said to work well but I just feel better with the max flush volume permitted.

HRG


----------



## player01 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the same one - it works great. Almost never need a plunger!



Homerepairguy said:


> After a LOT of research, I bought a Toto Drake toilet with 1.6 gallon flush for our master bathroom. It has excellent user feedback for being a great non-clogging toilet compared to their previous toilets that needed a plunger besides them. It's a gravity feed toilet and cost me about $260. A bit expensive but I think worth it if I never have any clogging problems with just normal use. (kids throwing stuff in toilets don't count of course  )
> 
> I wanted a 1.6 gallon flush (instead of a 1.28 gallon flush) since that's the highest volume flush that's permitted now. I think there's Toto toilets with 1.28 gallon flush that are said to work well but I just feel better with the max flush volume permitted.
> 
> HRG


----------



## Dragon (Aug 1, 2006)

I also recommend the Toto Drake. I have 3 of them in our house. in the last 3 years since moving into our new built home I have not had to use the plunger. It sits forlorn somewhere in the basement.

In our old home we had Mansfleld and American standard toilets I believe. Both clogged regularly.

The extra money for the Toto Drake has been worth every penny.

In my search I found the MaP Testing (Maximum Performance Testing) by the California Urban Water Conservation Council to be the best source of information on toilets and their performance.

Here is their website:
http://www.cuwcc.org/MaPTesting.aspx

Here is the PDF describing their test protocols:
http://www.cuwcc.org/WorkArea/linkit.aspx?LinkIdentifier=id&ItemID=13732

and finally here are the most recent toilet test results:
http://www.cuwcc.org/WorkArea/linkit.aspx?LinkIdentifier=id&ItemID=16080

Even if you decide to go with something else you can use the above info for a real comparison. The advertising put out by the manufacturer is a bunch of hooey. Read through the report and you will be amazed at some of the name brand toilets that don't work very well at all.


I am so glad I found this report before I bought. Remember for the most part you will get what you pay for... cheap generally means a "Crappy" flush, pun intended.

I hope this helps. 

My final recommendation is to buy the ADA version (taller seat) of whatever brand you go with, especially if you are a tall person. It makes the toilet so much more comfortable to use.


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a guy tell me "My turds are about 3 inches wide and 6 inches long" he wanted a way to flush with out it clogging but, only wanted to spend $100... I gave him a paint mixing stick to break those boys up


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought an American Standard Cadet 4 at HD after one of my kids fiinally got something stuck in the toilet trap that I couldn't get out. It had the highest flush rating at the time and cost 200 dollars. They had a video with a guy flushing a bucket of golf balls down this toilet. It's been in for about 4 years, haven't had a clog yet.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Jackofall1 said:


> The bigger the flush valve the less likely to clog. I would be looking for a toilet with a 3" flush valve. other than that, not sure what else you could do, other than layoff the high fiber diets........:yes:
> 
> Mark


It's not just the water passage size from tank to bowl. You can get various sizes of traps as well. On top of that, you want the trap to be glazed the entire way.


I have a very inexpensive Eljer 1.6 gpf, elongated bowl that works exceptionally well. I think it was like $125 or so (maybe less as it was on sale). 

It has a 3" passage from tank to bowl and (I think) a 2 1/8" trap diameter and full length glazed.

If you can stop this baby up, it's time to see a doctor.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

i had a customer who's son was on medication making his "dump" very large and hard (insert bad joke here :laughing. she had bought 3 different wc's at HD that he managed to clog easily. after looking around on the internet I got her a Caroma Carravelle http://www.amazon.com/Caroma-989646W-Caravelle-One-Piece-Dual-Flush/dp/B0014E7QIA that she has had for over a month now without one clog. I was very amazed with the flush when i installed it, and the trapway on it was over 3". the only disadvantage was that being a dual flush, very little water sits in the bowl so it requires more cleaning. but thats a heck of a lot better than calling a plumber every month to clear a toilet :yes:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

lotusmachine said:


> I was wondering what peoples opinions are on what the best toilet is, that can handle large amounts of waste. My sister is very frustrated with all the toilets in her house because they always clog. People in her family take very large dumps and the toilets clog every single time.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: This has to be the classiest post of the day


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't CARE it makes a bit more noise than a normal toilet, I love my FlushMate/Crane pressure assisted throne!
That sucker will flush just about anything.

DM


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

The water saver toilets of the mid 90s were a joke, just a regular toilet rigged to get by on 1.6 they probably used more water with multiple flushes than they ever saved. Most of the cheap toilets sold today are not much better. Look for a toilet with a larger flapper opening, larger and fully glazed trapway. These will provide a very powerful flush without the loudness of a pressure assist. I installed an American Standard Champion in my house and it actually flushes better than the pressure assist toilet in my second bath. It was over $200 but in this case you certainly get what you pay for, it never clogs. As another poster mentioned definitely get a "chair height" or "right height" model. 

You can get a low end model with poor performance from any manufacturer, you gotta pick the right model, guaranteed it won't be the cheap one!


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with Dragon. TOTO is about the best.
Mike


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Edgar214 said:


> I agree with Dragon. TOTO is about the best.
> Mike


it's really kind of weird when it rinses and blow dries your butt though.


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

nap said:


> it's really kind of weird when it rinses and blow dries your butt though.


nap, don't know nothin bout sompin washin and blowin my butt dry. Do know TOTO makes a toilet that will flush.
Mike


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Edgar214 said:


> nap, don't know nothin bout sompin washin and blowin my butt dry. Do know TOTO makes a toilet that will flush.
> Mike


this is the one I had the opportunity to use:

http://www.totousa.com/Neorest/Neorest500.aspx

On top of the butt washer and dryer, it has an automatic lid opener and closer. Best toilet $2000 can buy. Now, if you want real fancy, you have to kick in another grand for the Neorest 600.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

nap said:


> this is the one I had the opportunity to use:
> 
> http://www.totousa.com/Neorest/Neorest500.aspx
> 
> On top of the butt washer and dryer, it has an automatic lid opener and closer. Best toilet $2000 can buy. Now, if you want real fancy, you have to kick in another grand for the Neorest 600.


I hope you weren't in the middle of the showroom :laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

TheEplumber said:


> I hope you weren't in the middle of the showroom :laughing:


maybe that's why the store owner was so upset with me.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice thread! LOL I just sent this email to my wife.

A new Commode for your Birthday LOL ? While reading through the threads on DIY (do it yourself) forum I ran up on this thread. 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/what-toilet-can-handle-big-dumps-94890/index2/
So's you won't have to read through the whole thing I saw this post which I believe is true.

_*The water saver toilets of the mid 90s were a joke,* just a regular toilet rigged to get by on 1.6 they probably used more water with multiple flushes than they ever saved. Most of the cheap toilets sold today are not much better. Look for a toilet with a larger flapper opening, larger and fully glazed trapway. These will provide a very powerful flush without the loudness of a pressure assist. I installed an American Standard Champion in my house and it actually flushes better than the pressure assist toilet in my second bath. It was over $200 but in this case you certainly get what you pay for, it never clogs. As another poster mentioned definitely get a "chair height" or "right height" model. 

You can get a low end model with poor performance from any manufacturer, you gotta pick the right model, guaranteed it won't be the cheap one! _
I have known that ToTo commodes do not clog. Some time later this year lets be looking for a sale at HD or Lowes. Our commode waste water because it has to be flushed 3-4 times when I use it or it cloggs. Our commodes we use now were not cheap units and would make a nice replacement for Mom or the Kids.
http://www.totousa.com/Neorest/Neorest500.aspx Impressive isn't it? Only about $3800. Complete with remote.

Click here then click on elongated. The DIY site has a good review on the drake. The one piece units are nice, but I will settle for a 2 piece.
Also it might be better for our septic tank is we have less water going into it.
http://www.totousa.com/Products/Toilets.aspx
Love XXXXX

p.s. I have not liked our commodes for 15 years.


----------



## acglobal (Feb 7, 2011)

go with a smaller toilet and have everyone go on diets! LMAO!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

lotusmachine said:


> I was wondering what peoples opinions are on what the best toilet is, that can handle large amounts of waste. My sister is very frustrated with all the toilets in her house because they always clog. People in her family take very large dumps and the toilets clog every single time. No plumber has been able to help. They have American Standards, and have been through a couple of different types of toilets, including Kohler and she doesn't want toilets that flush loud like a rocket. What is your opinion on which is the best non-clogging toilet?


I don't have any answer, because I'm not a plumber who is experienced in this field.

I just wanted to say that I love this thread!  I hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

lotusmachine said:


> I was wondering what peoples opinions are on what the best toilet is, that can handle large amounts of waste. My sister is very frustrated with all the toilets in her house because they always clog. People in her family take very large dumps and the toilets clog every single time. No plumber has been able to help. They have American Standards, and have been through a couple of different types of toilets, including Kohler and she doesn't want toilets that flush loud like a rocket. What is your opinion on which is the best non-clogging toilet?


Caroma or Toto Drake. Both are very good, the Caroma is exeptional.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

nap said:


> It's not just the water passage size from tank to bowl. You can get various sizes of traps as well. On top of that, you want the trap to be glazed the entire way.
> 
> 
> I have a very inexpensive Eljer 1.6 gpf, elongated bowl that works exceptionally well. I think it was like $125 or so (maybe less as it was on sale).
> ...


"What size wire and breaker goes with that?".


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

#10 awg and 30 amps @ 220v, of course! :laughing:

DM


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

A funny as this thread is, it is an improtant topic. I am also loking to buy a more powerful toilet for my basement. It is not such a big deal for me since I remember to preflush afer dropping a duece. But the last straw was on New Years Eve. I had some guests over and eventually someone clogge dit since they were not used to my patheticlly weak flush. It was very embarrasing for both of us. The home store I was at also had flush ratings. The best performers all had 4" flappers, but I did not think to look for a fully glazed trapway.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just put a Zurn Z5551 in my house to replace a 90's Kohler one peice. Like night and day. 3" tank outlet flushes like crazy! And it's handicapped height with elongated bowl. Actually a commercial fixture. Love the damn thing.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I just measured the flapper opening on my 90's Kohler. It is only 2". I guess just about any 3" toilet will be a massive upgrade.


----------



## flafreethinker (Feb 25, 2012)

*non clog toilets*

I was having a bad time with a very old toilet. The plumber that came out to unclog it told me the toilet was old and needed to be replaced. After some internet searches for the best non clog toilet, I went with a Toto ultramax. The cost was around $400.00. This toilet DOES NOT CLOG. Best replacement ever. Very quiet flushing,low water usage, and no clogs. For what it cost to have a plumber come out, this thing paid for itself very quickly.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

had one person who needed a 6"pipe and 5 gal bucket...STILL HAD TROUBLE...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The Toto is great and works well and not noisy based on my limited exposure. I used one in China that in addition to the remote, there was an automatic opener/closer. It also had a stereo system that came on when entered unless you canceled off ($7000 in china because they bought it in Japan). Along side (separated by a partial height glass block wall), was a bidet and then a traditional "bombsight" toilet with a pitcher of water next to the footprints painted on.

Dick


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

here is a a research article
gives you the top ten out of 90 tested

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-local/...e.storefront/4f49785e06663eaa27170a323cb40639


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

lotusmachine said:


> . People in her family take very large dumps and the toilets clog every single time.


A well deserved bump for big dumps.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

All good toilets...


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> All good toilets...


go to heaven? :wink2:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

3-4 yr old post...


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> 3-4 yr old post...


Duh, that's why it's a bump for a big dump.

You do know what a bump is?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Dump bump for my favorite post of all time


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

WOW!!!!! This post started in 2011.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Some things are just too good to withold from newcomers to this board


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fiber does help people.:smile:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

??????


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghostmaker said:


> ??????


If that's re my post - fiber makes a looser stool, if you drink water, too. A 2011 post here stated to lay off the fiber. 

I've never understood why people tolerate huge, hard poops.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

You got me. The OP was before my time.

But how could you _not _click to open a thread with a title like that???


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

I was impressed with the Glacier Bay 1-Piece 1.1 GPF/1.6 GPF High Efficiency Dual Flush Elongated All-in-One Toilet. It has a *very powerful *flush, is quick filling, and is quiet. A kit for under $170 (elongated seat with lid, chrome-plated trip levers, wax seal and all hardware necessary for installation)!
:hammer:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

JBoot said:


> I was impressed with the Glacier Bay 1-Piece 1.1 GPF/1.6 GPF High Efficiency Dual Flush Elongated All-in-One Toilet. It has a *very powerful *flush, is quick filling, and is quiet. A kit for under $170 (elongated seat with lid, chrome-plated trip levers, wax seal and all hardware necessary for installation)!
> :hammer:


How did it do with your great big monster dumps?


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Anti-wingnut said:


> How did it do with your great big monster dumps?


Sorry, no monsters live here! :biggrin2:
However, I had to find out how many wads (handfulls) of tissue it would take before I had to plunge. In the factories, I believe they test them with eggs.

I forget the exact number of wads, but it was a lot. Previous ****ers would have clogged with about 1/3 of the amount!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W9m29T5JuUk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

Interesting thread, hope it stays strictly theoretical and academic, in my case at least.

I recall a near-neighbor whose grandma had to take opiates for a long time and she had a real Rocky Horror show with her stools, had to use a coat hanger to get them down sometimes. That was back in the 1980s. Hope they've got better ways of dealing with that now.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Fiber does help people.:smile:


We can agree on that much! :biggrin2:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

~titters~

We bought one of these for the kids bathroom:

https://youtu.be/gaWDH16SqVs?t=39


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Interesting thread, hope it stays strictly theoretical and academic, in my case at least.
> 
> I recall a near-neighbor whose grandma had to take opiates for a long time and she had a real Rocky Horror show with her stools, had to use a coat hanger to get them down sometimes. That was back in the 1980s. Hope they've got better ways of dealing with that now.


You run the risk of peritonitis that way by poking the bowel. That's what suppositories & enemas are for. If I start listing remedies, I'd send the thread to CBR. :surprise:

The American Standard should have tested fire logs.
(Not me. . . patients)


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> You run the risk of peritonitis that way by poking the bowel. That's what suppositories & enemas are for.


I _think_ DoomsDave means she had to poke the turds _down the toilet_ with a coat hanger. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I thought he meant basically "cutting" them up in the bowl before flushing heh


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> You run the risk of peritonitis that way by poking the bowel. That's what suppositories & enemas are for. If I start listing remedies, I'd send the thread to CBR. :surprise:
> 
> The American Standard should have tested fire logs.
> (Not me. . . patients)


YIKE!

I realize now that my wording was a bit clumsy. :devil3:

I meant using a coat hanger to get them to go down the toilet. 

They used massages, and softeners before she passed them. 

Whew!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, @Mystriss and @huesmann are correct.

Hadda go scream down the elevator shaft in the Dark Tower . . . . :devil3:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

:biggrin2: It's very common, actually. I just looked at nail clippers on xray.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> :biggrin2: It's very common, actually. I just looked at nail clippers on xray.


Uf that hadta hurt >.< Hope they're gonna be alright. Is that a "let it pass" thing or do they operate to remove? (I think I'd want it removed...)


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

After being in the house for 12 years with 1 Kohler Cimarron and 4 American Standard Cadet 3's (and 6 kids), I believe we've only had to use the plunger three times, and that was primarily due to one teenage daughter having to learn to not use 1/4 of a roll of paper before flushing.

I already have enough knowledge about nail clippers, and do NOT want to learn anything more about them -- especially from THIS thread!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Any update from the OP


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

never mind


----------

